# What is the best foundation for large pores?



## shelbys2009 (Jan 13, 2007)

does anyone know what the best foundation is that can hide or make my pores look smaller, because most of the foundations i have tried have only made my pores appear larger and made them stand out more

thanks so much

:]


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 13, 2007)

have you tried using a primer under your foundation?


----------



## Dubsbelle (Jan 13, 2007)

I really like MAC's Studio Fix Fluid.

Really great coverage and I have somewhat large pores!


----------



## niksaki (Jan 13, 2007)

Just curious is there anyway that you can minimize large pores?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks nic


----------



## LVA (Jan 13, 2007)

agree w/using a primer under foundation.


----------



## mkokgal (Jan 13, 2007)

Use primer for sure. I used studio fix and hated it. The girl and Dillards convinced me to try primer and it works so much better. I have large pores aruond my nose and mouth.


----------



## blonde65 (Jan 13, 2007)

No!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 13, 2007)

I have large pores on my nose and a primer used under a powder foundation work the best for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish there was!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jinjer (Jan 13, 2007)

use a primer

and if i ever found a way to get rid of those pores i'll let you know!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Jan 13, 2007)

I also have this problem and I like Clinique Pore Minimizer. I tried MAC Prep &amp; Prime Face and it doesn't work as well for making pores appear smaller. I also use Dermacia foundation and I think it gives great coverage without looking cakey.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 13, 2007)

I just use a primer and Prescriptives oil free virtual matte


----------



## lisagwren (Jan 18, 2007)

I have started using Stridex pads without alcohol and they have significantly reduced the appearance of my pores.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 18, 2007)

Use Smashbox Photofinish Primer under ur foundation and u'll have no more pore problems  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwon87 (Jan 20, 2007)

you can't make them smaller-- but you can make them appear smaller by keeping your face clean and your pores unclogged. i absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE all of philosophy's products.. and since i've used them my pores have appeared smaller. i use the MAKE-UP OPTIONAL kit, on a clear day, oxygen mask, and the present (primer).


----------



## sarahgr (Jan 20, 2007)

I use the t-zone mattifier on my nose from lancome's pure focus series...it goes on like a gel and dries to a matte "powder"...then i apply foundation..works good,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## natalierb (Jan 20, 2007)

I just started using Dr. Brandt "pores no more" primer, and I really like it. It's supposed to minimize the look of your pores and help shrink them at the same time.


----------



## deadbychocolate (Jan 20, 2007)

using a toner helps. someone told me tht splashing face with cold water or using ice cube(though not directly) minimizes pores. havent tried it though ...


----------



## Carly Houpt (Feb 1, 2012)

i really think i have the biggest pores in the history of pores, nothing worked at all for me until i started using an all natural facial scrub i saw online by michelle phan. it's just sugar, olive oil, and honey. it works amazingly! i use it every night, and if i stop using it, i see the difference immidiatly.  i have smaller pores and less redness. also, i put a very small amount of olive oil on my skin before i put on makeup. (i have VERY dry skin, i don't recommend this if you have oily skin), it blocks makeup and dirt from getting in your pores. and makes sure your makeup doesn't do that peely  thing that makes your skin look horrible. 
i also use benefit pore proffesional before putting on makeup. it minimizes your pores significantly. it's pretty expensive, but very worth it!

i hope this helps someone. it took me years to perfect my regimine so i don't have noticelbly large pores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PiggyDog (Feb 1, 2012)

Use a primer... Then buff your foundation onto your face... You want to cover all the surfaces that are showing so you do end up with shadows


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Carly Houpt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really think i have the biggest pores in the history of pores, nothing worked at all for me until i started using an all natural facial scrub i saw online by michelle phan. it's just sugar, olive oil, and honey. it works amazingly! i use it every night, and if i stop using it, i see the difference immidiatly.  i have smaller pores and less redness. also, i put a very small amount of olive oil on my skin before i put on makeup. (i have VERY dry skin, i don't recommend this if you have oily skin), it blocks makeup and dirt from getting in your pores. and makes sure your makeup doesn't do that peely  thing that makes your skin look horrible.
> 
> ...



Glad you found something that works for you! ;-)


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Feb 6, 2012)

i really, really like the mineral veil by hourglass (very expensive, i know) - started using it about 2 months ago and it's so much better than the smashbox photofinish that i've used before. they have a small travel version for $17 at sephora, or you could just pick up a sample.

i also recently got my hands on korres pomegranate mattifying pore treatment... this stuff is AWESOME. i've been only using it for about 1.5-2 weeks but all i can say is: WOW. i used it under the mineral veil as well as as a "standalone" primer and it works fantastic.

i'll post a picture tomorrow!! already took of my make up for tonight!


----------



## UrbanFool (Feb 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just curious is there anyway that you can minimize large pores?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> thanks nic



No.... you can only hope to make them look smaller. I'm plagued with large pores and just Friday I was playing with electrical facial equipment and got the horrible truth. I'd heard you could minimize pores through electric facials, but got a definite "no".

Kelly


----------



## makeupandbeauty (Feb 26, 2012)

I've tried over the years, probably 50 different foundations in search of "just right" that looks natural, not cakey but has enough coverage for imperfect skin as well as looking natural for larger pores.  The Neutregena Healthy Skin is the BEST.  If you find your perfect match it looks fabulous &amp; lasts.  One healthy tip for preparing your skin before applying foundation.  Use a good scrub, the St. Ives is good &amp; inexpensive.  Using the scrub smooths out your face &amp; seems to minimize pores.  Also, I got a tip from a makeup artist - if you use Visene with your foundation or (I do this) I drip it all over my face, then put on moisturizer &amp; blend them but make sure the visene goes on my face first, this also helps quite a bit. I know, weird..... who knew? 

:0)


----------



## Hutki (Nov 15, 2012)

you said Visine?  The drops you put in your eyes when they are red or itchy?  I'll try anything!


----------



## Bambam (Nov 15, 2012)

I have had really good results with Kat Von D Lock-It Foundation....it's very full coverage, but it hides pores very well! I don't even need a concealer with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  If I don't want to use it on my whole face I just use it on my nose and cheek areas where my pores are large and visible. Hope this helps! Maybe go to Sephora and get a few samples to try.


----------



## amysmith1990a (Nov 16, 2012)

I found a really good pore minimizing foundation with this website: Link deleted per Terms of Service.   that totally recommended me 3 foundations that worked best for me. I think it all depends on exactly what it is you're looking for in a foundation though (coverage, etc) so you might get different results.

At any rate, I think it's really worth trying. Also, a pore minimizing primer could help loads!


----------



## Maria Bishop (Feb 2, 2014)

Actually I know a lady who had really large pores that got an electronic facial and was very happy with  the results. This was years ago, but she had several treatments and her face was amazing. She had no large pores and the texture was that of a babies butt. 

Don't give up!!! See another specialist &amp; take advantage of the fantastic skin care products out there.


----------



## mellivi (Feb 3, 2014)

I have never heard of using Visine on the face.  Gonna have to experiment with that. (And hope nothing goes wrong o.o)


----------



## mery90 (Feb 3, 2014)

try to use the astringent toning lotion after cleasing cream, and before the foundation, the primed&amp;poreless powder of too faced.


----------



## lala27 (Feb 3, 2014)

About the visene...I never heard about it shrinking pores, but it does get rid of the redness in pimples.


----------



## feemia (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *lala27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

About the visene...I never heard about it shrinking pores, but it does get rid of the redness in pimples.    


Yes, remember the catch phrase, "It Gets the Red Out"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

